# NEW MINI SHOW 3rd October Aintree



## fozzy

NEW MINI SHOW 3rd October Aintree, Liverpool.

Looking like the show of the year for all things MINI just wondering how many from here will be going/showing




steve:thumb:


----------



## mikeythemini

Me LOL


----------



## Turkleton

Not me, but heres my mums


----------



## woodybeefcake

I'll be there! I'm entering my Mini into the show and shine!!


----------



## Grinnall v8

I will be there in the GP:thumb: will be on the New MINI Scotland stand..
O I shouldn't be hard to spot matching kilt and doc-martins:lol::lol:


----------



## Karl Lpool

I will be there just need to find the time to Detail the Clubbie :detailer:

I have been :driver: doing flyers :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake

Where are you based Karl, what is the spec of your clubbie? Any links?


----------



## Brazo

Karl Lpool said:


> I will be there just need to find the time to Detail the Clubbie :detailer:
> 
> I have been :driver: doing flyers :thumb:


Gotta love the clubbie


----------



## fozzy

Brazo said:


> Gotta love the clubbie


Thats identical to the cooper clubbie I'm driving as a courtesy car from Sytner at the moment.  They better hurry up and get mine done or it will be on the northern mini stand at Aintree, :lol:


----------



## JCW85

I won't be going as car's still poorly but I think a couple of guy's from the club are (pepper white cooper featured in modern mini and a red one)


----------



## andy-mcq

il be there with jay aka woodybeefcake


----------



## fozzy

JCW85 said:


> I won't be going as car's still poorly but I think a couple of guy's from the club are (pepper white cooper featured in modern mini and a red one)


Get yourself up and say hi, sounds like it's going to be a really good day out. Mikey's laid a HUGE selection of traders on for us to tempt everyone out of their hard earned $$$$$$:thumb:


----------



## fozzy

andy-mcq said:


> il be there with jay aka woodybeefcake


Not to far to travel either Andy by the looks of it


----------



## Rob_Quads

Brazo said:


> Gotta love the clubbie


Just a shame they did not design one for the UK market


----------



## andy-mcq

fozzy said:


> Not to far to travel either Andy by the looks of it


about 7 miles i think lol
:thumb:


----------



## Karl Lpool

woodybeefcake said:


> Where are you based Karl, what is the spec of your clubbie? Any links?


I am over on TM as Kjmc7 and i will come over to your stand an say hello :thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq

Has any one recieved there tickets yet?


----------



## woodybeefcake

andy-mcq said:


> Has any one recieved there tickets yet?


Theyre only sending them nearer the time to stop fraud IIRC


----------



## fozzy

I had a weird postage mail from Paypal this morning so it looks like there in the post.


----------



## andy-mcq

woodybeefcake said:


> Theyre only sending them nearer the time to stop fraud IIRC


happy days, did you order rays?


----------



## fozzy

Did everyones tickets arrive ok?


----------



## woodybeefcake

Still not got mine!

Are you bringing your car? What condition is it in now after the pain strip? B******s


----------



## andy-mcq

not got mine either, presuming tomoz now. il post up when it arrives


----------



## fozzy

woodybeefcake said:


> Still not got mine!
> 
> Are you bringing your car? What condition is it in now after the pain strip? B******s


It looks fab, I'm going to trying to get it detailed this week, every night after work weather permitting so will no in much more detail then. But the painter has done a fantastic job, I would honestly say it's better than it was when we bought it (especially the stone chips that were all over the front bumper lol)

It's now feels like my baby's back:argie::argie::argie:

But you know after all the hard work this week, it's going to pi** it down on the drive up to aintree on saturday afternoon.....grrrrrr


----------



## Grinnall v8

Got ma tickets yesterday:thumb::thumb:

So late yesterday I started getting the GP clean:detailer: no to bad
as I don't use it everyday, hopefully it will still be reasonably clean when
we get to Aintree (couple of hundred miles:doublesho)

We are hopping to get there on Saturday between 3-4 give the cars a
quick presure wash or ONR (will see wee green mini for that:wave and
then put the cars in the hall ready for sunday. Sat nav say's 4 hours 6 min
from my house to the show (think I may beet that:devil

Hope to meet some members from here (nice to put a face to a name) look out for me and ma motor:lol::lol:

Ma motor









Me 









C u all on Sunday:thumb: Billy


----------



## fozzy

Grinnall v8 said:


> Got ma tickets yesterday:thumb::thumb:
> 
> So late yesterday I started getting the GP clean:detailer: no to bad
> as I don't use it everyday, hopefully it will still be reasonably clean when
> we get to Aintree (couple of hundred miles:doublesho)
> 
> We are hopping to get there on Saturday between 3-4 give the cars a
> quick presure wash or ONR (will see wee green mini for that:wave and
> then put the cars in the hall ready for sunday. Sat nav say's 4 hours 6 min
> from my house to the show (think I may beet that:devil
> 
> Hope to meet some members from here (nice to put a face to a name) look out for me and ma motor:lol::lol:
> 
> C u all on Sunday:thumb: Billy


Can the cars go in the hall saturday? that would save some early morning touchups 

GP looks AWESOME by the way


----------



## andy-mcq

yeah it would be good to meet some fellow members, il be working on jays black with white roof mini, think its just the cooper model? can you tell i dont no much about minis lol
getting in on the saterday would be great
i think theres racing on the saterday to?


----------



## andy-mcq

just been reading all the posts on total mini and got to say MikeytheMini your doing a excellent job organising it all 
im sure theres others organising it to? so credit to you all, looks like this is going to be a great day, make sure you come say hi to me and jay(woodybeefcake)
il prob put my everton shirt on so you no who i am lol, dixie 9 on the back


----------



## andy-mcq

whats the car parking charge to?


----------



## woodybeefcake

This is the car!










Cheers andy!


----------



## fozzy

woodybeefcake said:


> This is the car!
> 
> Cheers andy!


Looks sweeeet, Liking the wheels :thumb:

Is that the one your entering in the 'Show 'n' Shine'?


----------



## andy-mcq

fozzy said:


> Looks sweeeet, Liking the wheels :thumb:
> 
> Is that the one your entering in the 'Show 'n' Shine'?


it is yeah, jays had me working hard on it:lol:

got plenty of pics along the way so theyl be going up prob next week:thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Excellent! My wheels came off tonight for some serious clean and polish, arches an under the car tomorrow, engine bay thursday, exterior and interior over all day friday and saturday morning


----------



## andy-mcq

fozzy said:


> Excellent! My wheels came off tonight for some serious clean and polish, arches an under the car tomorrow, engine bay thursday, exterior and interior over all day friday and saturday morning


just hope it doesnt rain on the day!! take it your coming up saterday then?
any word on if you can get the cars in the saterday evaning?


----------



## andy-mcq

Still no ticket for me :-( jay got his today . Think I ordered mine same day as jay and I live two miles away! I'll blame the royal mail I think


----------



## andy-mcq

got my ticket just then, in a royal mail bag as it had been opened! thatl explain why it took a extra day, everything is in there though, blue wristband and details so all is good, im still blaming royal mail though!


----------



## woodybeefcake

FOZZY, FYI, we can get in to the arena and leave the cars between 3pm and 4pm!!


----------



## Grinnall v8

My car is in the arena already woody:thumb: gave it a wee clean will try and give it some more shine the morra, (as long as I have not got a hangover) which is looking doubtful as I have already had a few ciders:lol: 
Will look out for DW members tomorrow.
Hope this works as I am doing it on my phone


----------



## fozzy

ahhh so that was you mine the Astro black S, first arrival on the NorthernMini stand

the GP's are looking great dude!


----------



## andy-mcq

How did you miss me an jay in the extension bit lol will be there at half 8 tomoz!!
Look forward to meetin yers


----------



## andy-mcq

Best mini cooper  with woodybeefcake
excellent day today , nice to put some faces to names.
mikey and his gang did a fantastic job, shame there wasnt much trade stands, was hoping to get myself a nice new polish are two ;-)
hope its back on for next year


----------



## fozzy

andy-mcq said:


> Best mini cooper  with woodybeefcake
> excellent day today , nice to put some faces to names.
> mikey and his gang did a fantastic job, shame there wasnt much trade stands, was hoping to get myself a nice new polish are two ;-)
> hope its back on for next year


Great stuff on the win dude, came over a couple of times and no-one about, well except a grumpy bas**** photographer who when I inquired if it was you or woody replied 'Na all these cars look the same to me' ******, lol

Maybe next time, reading the threads over on TM and Northern Mini it's a definite for next year :thumb::thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

fozzy
no pics matey????


----------



## andy-mcq

fozzy said:


> Great stuff on the win dude, came over a couple of times and no-one about, well except a grumpy bas**** photographer who when I inquired if it was you or woody replied 'Na all these cars look the same to me' ******, lol
> 
> Maybe next time, reading the threads over on TM and Northern Mini it's a definite for next year :thumb::thumb:


PMSL thats ray my next door neighbour, i asked him to come and take pics for me, he does alot of bands, hard fi etc etc
doesnt understand car cleaning, in return im doing his mrs MX5 again though
we were about the cars at some points but realised no one was actually looking at them , so we cleared off and noticed ppl were looking so left them alone

heres some of rays pics anyways:thumb:





































getting some attention:thumb:









jays fave pic i think?


















handsome fella him :argie:



















:driver:


----------

